
Watch a Drone Take Over a Nearby Smart TV - Sodman
https://www.wired.com/story/smart-tv-drone-hack/
======
DoubleGlazing
I think the biggest problem with smart TVs is that manufacturers abandon
models after only a few years. You might only get updates for < 3 years and
after that, well tough - your TV reached the end of its supported period. No
more new functionality and crucially no more security updates.

Most people will still use the TV and keep it connected to their network
without realising the security risks.

And the above is for mainstream TV brands, imagine how bad it is for weird
off-brands and store own-brands where the original software is of unknown
provenance and the chances of any updates is nill.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
I just hope they never start embedding mobile radios in TVs to circumvent
people who know better than to connect their TV to their network.

I would imagine they can exfiltrate their tracking info with very little
network traffic over LTE.

~~~
DoubleGlazing
Back in the late 90s when digital TV was being rolled out, RTÉ in Ireland
developed a technology called WiNDS. You won't find much technical information
about it online because it never moved beyond the prototype phase. WiNDS
provided a return path for ordering PPV events and other interactivity by
embedding a GSM data modem in your set top box. It would transmit back to base
using your regular TV antenna.

~~~
Scoundreller
Satellite boxes would have plugin modems for this.

Sometimes they’d give you a bit of credit, but others wouldn’t activate the
program unless you phoned home.

------
drmpeg
Cool, he's using some of my code.

[https://github.com/drmpeg/dtv-utils/blob/master/dvbt-
blade.p...](https://github.com/drmpeg/dtv-utils/blob/master/dvbt-blade.py)

~~~
chatmasta
Awesome. Have you ever seen the movie _The Recruit_ with Colin Farrell? There
is a great scene where his character remotely "hacks" a TV at a job fair.

------
StavrosK
TVs seem like the last thing that needs to be smart. Why can't I buy just the
panel that shows the image and then connect whatever Android TV box I want so
I can display the video? Then I can make sure that's patched/upgraded/whatever
without having to throw away the actually-expensive panel every time.

I guess that doesn't make people keep buying TVs...

~~~
jamiethompson
My current "Smart TV" setup is a 10 year old 42" dumb tv with an Amazon Fire
TV stick plugged into the back. I don't know what I'll do when it dies (it's
dying).

I wish you could just buy modern TVs that are essentially just monitors.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Serious question, why do you need a giant TV? Why not just use a personal
device like a computer, tablet, or phone to watch whatever?

I imagine you'll say something about watching TV with other people, which
seems fair, but in my experience people don't watch TV "together". The TV is
on, maybe one person is paying attention to it, most are just on their phone,
or talking to eachother.

Maybe my experience is an outlier here.

~~~
photojosh
I'm staring at a screen 50cm away for 8 hours a day already... it's nice to
give my eyes a break and stare at one 3m away for my remaining awake time. ;)

------
jcims
Did he actually 'take over' the TV or just overpower the OTA broadcast? If the
latter then the 'Smart' part is irrelevant (and so is the drone for that
matter). A yagi with 50 watt UHF amplifier would likely do just as well from
the ground.

A tempest attack on a display, on the other hand, would be more interesting
and the drone might actually be useful for that. Add a gimbal for a
directional antenna and you'd be golden.
[https://github.com/martinmarinov/TempestSDR](https://github.com/martinmarinov/TempestSDR)

~~~
pilsetnieks
> Did he actually 'take over' the TV or just overpower the OTA broadcast? If
> the latter then the 'Smart' part is irrelevant (and so is the drone for that
> matter). A yagi with 50 watt UHF amplifier would likely do just as well from
> the ground.

He overpowered the OTA broadcast, the drone is unneccessary and it can be done
with an amp and a directional antenna. How do I know it? It says so right in
the article.

~~~
jcims
I didn’t make it that far. The obviously oversold attack depleted my interest.

------
whenchamenia
Reminder that most tvs are smart, because their price is subsidized by selling
your data. The extra cost for a 'dumb tv'/monitor is payin for your privacy.

------
ddingus
I have a Samsung Smart Plasma TV. 1080p

It is fast, 3D capable. I actually have hooked it up to my computer to do real
high end CAD (NX) in 3D. Frankly, it is amazing. I probably am the only one in
North America who does it. Spiffy, and I really am sad plasma displays are no
longer produced. Might just score another one while I can.

Nothing beats glowing phosphorus in glass man!

I did update it for newer codecs to play movies on USB, but that is it.

Totally unsupported now.

I like to buy the Smart models on clearance. I got this one, and it is huge,
for like 800 bucks. Ignoring the smart part can be a cost savings if one
looks.

------
NetOpWibby
Watch Dogs

